
Ask HN: Accepted job offer but no contract yet - throwaway4443
I applied to various companies and accepted an offer from one of them. It&#x27;s been one week and no contract in sight. Recruiter keeps saying &quot;tomorrow&quot;. This company is located in Germany.<p>I excused myself from most of other hiring processes but kept a full backup options that I could postpone (e.g. schedule next interviews a week later, etc) but these other processes are getting to a point where they might make me offers too.<p>I don&#x27;t change jobs often so, when everybody is saying the start date is &quot;immediately&quot; but a contract cant be written, I&#x27;m getting a little bit suspicious this is a tactic to hold me out of the job market.<p>Anyone ever faced this?
======
byoung2
I'm in the US so contracts aren't common but I did have a company stall before
making an offer...they kept calling me back for follow-up interviews and the
manager kept saying he wanted to hire me but needed higher-ups to sign off.
This went on for 4 weeks but in the meantime I kept interviewing at other
companies and eventually accepted another position. The next day I got my
offer letter but it was too late for them.

------
JSeymourATL
> Recruiter keeps saying "tomorrow". This company is located in Germany.

German companies are notoriously slower and more bureaucratic than their US
counterparts. The bottleneck is likely deep within the HR group
administration.

While you wait for them to submit a contract-- it's in your best interest to
keep exploring other opportunities/offers.

------
vectorEQ
i would say, don't wait for things if you need a job fast. It can happen that
in the end you don't get a job, but on the other hand, some companies have
lengthy procedures / alot of signatures to gather before they can commit to
such a thing. Totally depends. I have switched jobs quite a lot, and i've
never waited for these things. For example, if another company does want to
give you a contract, you can use this as leverage at the one you prefer to
have them speed up and match the offer etc. so it's always positive and useful
to have a few things going at the same time, even if it's only to have as
leverage.

also: Recruiters are bitches, some of them get paid just to supply a resume to
companies, they often don't seem to care about the individual involved so much
as you would hope or expect.

Maybe just tell this recruiter (bluff) 'look, you arent the only one making
offers, time is running out, you are postponing so much that i might need to
go into another offter' or something along those lines.

